# new crested gecko pair!



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

yup i definately caught the bug








got these two last week.
female:
























male:


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Fantastic pair.









Didn't take long to become addicted huh?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

PRETTY...
I never thought I would say that....


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

notaverage said:


> PRETTY...
> I never thought I would say that....


lol








but thanks man imo theyre one of the prettier reptiles









mettle its definately easy to get addicted to these guys haha, i hope to get at least 2 more when i have the space and money.
im also starting to gain interest in satanic leaf tail geckos, i think they would be great display geckos.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

DAMN!
thanks that is the 3rd time I have gotten that "GAY" response tonight.
I have NEVER gotten it since I've been here...what the hell?


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

notaverage said:


> DAMN!
> thanks that is the 3rd time I have gotten that "GAY" response tonight.
> I have NEVER gotten it since I've been here...what the hell?


hahahaha 3 in one night? its all good bro


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Leaftails and all that are interesting but harder to keep than cresties. They just stress out SO easily.

Funny story about cresties and them being pretty and all that... One of the small breeders of nice, high end crested geckos up here in Canada is called HEKK Geckos. It's a pair of brothers who have been breeding cresties for a few years and produce some amazing stuff. When I met them for the first time at the Mississauga Expo in September I was surprised to see that they're a couple of huge, muscle-bound jocks who were Under Armor and day things like "dude" and "man" a lot. It amused me a lot that these Ambercrombie guys were into these cute little reptiles, haha. But it takes all types.:nod:


----------

